# Window well protection



## Sifu (Sep 27, 2013)

I recently required a builder to protect the window wells for his basement where they were surrounded by a sidewalk running along side the house and a patio at the back.  He complied and installed steel covers, however my supervisor told me I was wrong to require the one for the sidewalk (but not the patio).  I guess the rationale for this is that it is a sidewalk and outside the jurisdiction of the house.  I might agree more if it were a front walk, separated from the house, similar to the discussions that have taken place about steps.  This sidewalk is along the side, directly against the house and it actually has to curve out and around the well since the well protrudes so far into it.  To me it is a tremendous hazard, just waiting for traumatic injury.  Any opinions?


----------



## Darren Emery (Sep 27, 2013)

If the walkway is next to the house, and the item creating the hazard is either part of the house, or attached (deck, window well, etc) we would require guardrails.  We draw the line at landscaping features.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

Unless the sidewalk is required for egress we would consider it outside of our jurisdiction.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm with Darren..........


----------



## Darren Emery (Sep 27, 2013)

tmurray said:
			
		

> Unless the sidewalk is required for egress we would consider it outside of our jurisdiction.


I kinda get that take; however, is any sidewalk ever required for egress, under the IRC?


----------



## tmurray (Sep 27, 2013)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> I kinda get that take; however, is any sidewalk ever required for egress, under the IRC?


I don't know about that, It's not required under our code for houses, but it would be for apartment buildings. For us, people must be able to get to a public right of way from a required exit, so the path of travel would fall under jurisdiction of the code until the public right of way is reached.


----------



## Sifu (Sep 27, 2013)

The sidewalk is on the side of the house and in no way "required" for egress.  That doesn't remove the hazard presented to someone walking to the back of the house in poor light or just not paying attention.  I know we don't protect people from every possible hazard but this one seems to be too obvious.  I imagined myself in court on this one after the toddler went down the hole.  Figured I would and will continue to let the supervisor over-ride the call.


----------

